# Radon Bike Zubehör



## dinderedenn (21. September 2012)

ttt


----------



## filiale (21. September 2012)

ja. das wurde schon x mal gefragt und jedesmal ein neues thema dazu aufgemacht 

- schutz für den rahmen von den leitungen (klarsichtaufkleber)

- ersatzschrauben

- ersatzclip für die leitungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinderedenn (21. September 2012)

ja nein jein


----------



## filiale (21. September 2012)

steht doch da, Ersatzhalter / clip für Leitungsführung


----------



## dinderedenn (21. September 2012)

ööpipi


----------



## filiale (21. September 2012)

Damit kannst Du sehen wie weit die Gabel einfedert. Das ist ein Gummi. Damit stellt man den SAG ein (google). Wenn es fehlt bist Du schneller weil das Rad leicher wird (ist praktisch egal).


----------



## Max_V (22. September 2012)

Troll! dinderedenn ist unser Radontroll!! Schau mal seine ganzen Beiträge an. Einfach ignorieren..


----------



## alexanderZ (22. September 2012)

was ist gelb und wird im rucksack braun?


----------



## Woiferl1980 (23. September 2012)

Banane


----------

